# Songs that should be considered for new childrens songs.



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

I personally think several of the modern day Children's songs suck.....No not because they're simple or don't sound good to me. More because they are a wasted opportunity, lets examine some Childrens songs for the lessons they teach. Firstly however evidence to defend my point. Childrens songs are built around the simple concept of conveying a message. They make excellent teaching tools. A song is a great way to learn something. I can personally remember every single line of the Pink Floyd song time, where as, ask me to sight off a poem without music and I'm hooped. Next example the ABC song, to this day irreplaceable in figuring out alphabetical order, I need to start somewhere in that song to figure it out. (Stop looking at me like the only kid with a glue stick in his mouth.)

Now lets look at some others, one grate one I'd consider a wasted opportunity, old McDonald a song that's main focus is to teach us our farm animals. For the most part something that is useless, unless someone lives on a farm. Not only does it teach us about farm animals, but about the sounds they make. It's essentially a song containing animals, and the sounds they make in onomatopoeia form. With an oink, oink here pfuh, pigs don't oink they sort of grunt so not only does it teach kids something no longer useful it gives them the wrong information. Most if not all of these songs, are both no longer useful, and hopelessly wrong in the first place. With this in mind, I think we should compile a new list of songs for children that teach them important life lessons through song form.

Firstly lean on me I mean common with the lyrics: Lean on me, when your not strong and I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on. Because before long I'm gonna need somebody to lean on. Common who ever doesn't see the importance of this message, for children needs to have their head checked. It's simple, no complexity in song structure, and it's probably one of the single most well intentioned songs of all time and if we all acted a little more like this song the world would be better.




Secondly I'd like to put forward needle and the damage done by Neil Young. This song is here not because it's positive, but because it warns of something much worse then any monster under the bed. Shielding children from the knowledge that these things are out their and can screw up your life, leaves them unprepared for some of the most important choices they will make. No kid starts out going I want, to be a heroin addict. I think shielding them from the knowledge of how horrible it is for them and their loved ones is nothing but a mistake.




My third and final... at least for now is here comes the sun by the Beatles. Why this song, firstly it's a Beatles track which means it's instantly poppy and sweet. It's a good entry point into one of the most prolific and influential bands ever. It's got a beautiful little message about keeping your head up in the rough times and the fact that the sun will be coming soon. That every sad time eventually can become a good one. I think that's a message a lot more important then what sound a chicken makes, or how much a purple dinosaur loves you. It's simple and pretty easy to learn all of these songs are I learned the our father in kindergarten kids could learn here comes the sun. 




If you disagree about needing a revamp on Children's songs, on the songs I picked, or think I'm talking out my ass. Which I often am, voice your opinion, or even more fun suggest a song yourself and qualification reasons on why children should learn this song in place of the hey diddle, diddle. Maybe this should be a new classification of tween songs, or the songs you learn after old McDonald with all it's erroneous information. They'll get into music eventually, might as well get them into music with something to say, instead of something with a mindless catchy chores. I can't remember when I've needed to know about what sound a cow makes, I can think of several times in my life where the words of lean on me would have done me a world of good.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Good choices Nym. Although I try and force my younger sisters to listen to Neil Young, and... that's met with fierce distaste. 

Arcade fire - wake up





Bob Dylan - forever young





I think I will be singing all my future children both these songs


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

Crepitating Bowel Erosion by Carcass? :tongue:

seriously...

All The Things Behind The Sun by Nick Drake





Working Class Hero by John Lennon





most of the Beatles songs, other than bloody Yellow Submarine
Come Together, A Little Help From My Friends....
also some Bob Dylan


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

*Already two amazing responses.*

Natalie two amazing songs. (I loved both arcade fire albums, I in fact think the songs don't work quite as well on their own.) Neil Young, seems to be one of those artists you grow into. Because he, doesn't sing in a particularly approachable manner. However out of all of his songs, I think that's the one that his voice best suits, and is the least abrasive. It's also short and easy to remember so it's easy to sing along to, that's why I included it. Although you do have a point about Neil Young not being something a lot of children can just get into. Although I would like to say that although the arcade fire song is beautiful, it might be a little to complex for a young child to get. I think hearing it sung though would make it something special, the bob dylan song can't find anything that might detract from it. (Besides the usual folk issues of lack of polish.) It would be an excellent song to sing along to however.

Seducer of the homeless, damn amazing selections, the only issue I have with working class hero, is it would definitely need some interpretation. I think it would work excellently in the same way needle and the damage done would. The Nick Drake song was just pretty.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

I put too many songs
Full Version: Twinkle Twinkle
Oh Susanna
Bicycle Built for Two
Clementine
Come Little Leaves
Do Re Me (The Sound of Music)
Frere Jaques
Happy Days are Here Again
Get Happy
Little Tin Soldier
Swing Low, Sweet Chariot
My Bonnie Lies Over the Ocean
Yankee Doodle Full Song

Not only do they have tunes that kids could remember, but they all had their part in history. It's good to use songs that can be tied in when learning about the past and about other cultures.

Edit: I meant to say that there were already quite a few really good children songs. These are older children songs, but they're all good.


----------



## Maethirion (Aug 16, 2009)

In both Japanese in English


----------



## HorribleAesthete (Aug 5, 2010)




----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

XD

Edit: also, for relevance, I don't think children care about nor understand deep lyrics.
Further edit: I don't think it is prudent to let songs teach what should be taught _in person, when the time is right_. Parents/teachers/role models should be present enough that music doesn't _have_ to be deep and meaningful. The fact that we think everything needs a message is a bit scary to me, actually.


----------



## mrkedi (Nov 19, 2009)

>


I know they are not really for lil kids but.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Lullaby:


----------

